
Ask HN: Which is the cheapest TLD for 10 years? - poloolop
Which is the cheapest TLD, to purchase for 5&#x2F;10 years period. Personal use only. Namecheap is giving some TLDs at $27 for 5 years. Need to know if I can get some domain for ~10 years for a lower price.
======
ggm
Out of interest, is it the absolute amount of coin, or your desire to drive a
bargain? because $27 is $5 per year, which I estimate you will afford by
digging around the sofa for loose change.

You don't _need_ to know this. You _want_ to know this. You will spend more
money in opportunity cost finding out.

~~~
epanchin
In the USA perhaps.

OP is from India, where median wage is ~$2 a day.

Saving $5 would equate to 2.5 days effort per domain.

------
ted0
I'm from Namecheap. .PW is $78.80 for 10 years. .UK is $56.90 for 10 years.
[https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/results.aspx?...](https://www.namecheap.com/domains/registration/results.aspx?domain=test-
testerson.pw)

------
observer12
Namecheap and others have sales on tlds from time to time. There are sites
that will aggregate the prices and tlds [https://tld-list.com/](https://tld-
list.com/) is one. I know the last domains I bought were only a couple of
dollars for 5 years.

------
tombowditch
Keep an eye on Porkbun - I got a .party for 10 years for about $8 back along -
a bargain!

------
icebraining
.ovh is 1.2€ (first year) + 3.6€/year (renewal price), so about $42/decade.

~~~
jameskegel
Interesting. I'm curious how that TLD was conceived. Surely it's for the host,
right?

~~~
detaro
If I remember right it started out as a gag before the new gTLDs were a thing,
and they then decided it'd be good marketing to make it real.

------
8_hours_ago
[https://internetbs.net](https://internetbs.net) currently has .feedback
domains for $1.49/year ($14.90 for 10 years)

------
b3lvedere
.trade domains are super cheap. I think i paid $8 for 5 years.

------
mchannon
dot.tk has a melange of different free domains.

Hard to beat free.

~~~
dewey
If it's still available in 10 years is the other question though.

~~~
pmlnr
It's a country tld, those tend to stay around.

~~~
sshine
It's the TLD of the archipelago of Tokelau. They have a population of 1.400,
their energy company provides 24-hour electricity "on special occasions", and
they outsourced the TLD to a company I'd be ashamed to call a professional
registrar. So country is a little guarantee.

~~~
icebraining
Eh, seems to be basically an autonomous region of New Zealand, much like
Gibraltar is of the UK. I'd bet it's pretty stable.

------
pmlnr
I paid ~100$ for a .eu for 10 years recently, so I don't consider that the
cheapest option.

------
znpy
I paid my .tk ~60€ for 9 years. Renewed until 2024.

------
mattbgates
xyz usually has some good deals.

------
5635373554
get an onion address its FREE (and no renewals), and great for personal use. I
put a comment with more details but it was blocked so I'm trying to avoid
keywords here. I'm running a gitlab and a sftp server on an old laptop at home
(no server fees) which I can access anywhere in the world without dealing with
static ip's or changing router settings.

